# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  15 jaar en cvs

## Riannecc

hee iedereen , ik ben nieuw hier 

ik ben Rianne en ik ben 15 jaar ,
ik ben al een jaar heel erg moe en heb pas geleden te horen gekregen dat ik cvs heb,
en ik heb het er erg moeilijk mee , niemand geloofde me en ik raakte al me vrienden kwijt
omdat ze vonden dat ik me aanstelde , ook de leraren, ik kan nog niet met deze ziekte omgaan
en kan er met niemand over praatte, en hoop dat hier wel te vinden ook al ben ik nog jong 
ik heb het toch heel moeilijk.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Rianne, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat naar om te horen dat CVS hebt. Je kunt zeker ervaringen uitwisselen bij de rubriek Vermoeidheid. Daar kun je steun vinden van andere forumleden. 

Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

